# drag washer



## mocean (Feb 2, 2006)

What side of the drag washer do you put the drag grease on? The handle side or the spool side?


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

*Both sides...*

The way I do it is goop up both sides and install top washer and squeeze 'em together and then remove any excess that oozes out.


----------



## wahoo02 (Aug 12, 2005)

The Shimano rep at the boat show told me to take the drag washer out then work grease into it on both sides. This is what I've been doing for 6 years and it seems to work fine.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Both sides and make sure you work dry it off first to remove the old stuff and then work the new grease into it well and leave a little excess on it to provide a surface between the metals... Keeps them from burning up...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

What kind of grease do you use?


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Shimano, of course hehehe...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Shimano grease? Where from hehehehe?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Check with FTU for drag washer grease. They were out when I was there last week. Don't know if Academy, Bass Pro or Gander carries it but check with them if there's one closer to you.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

As some said before you will need to grease both sides of the washer. Depending on which washer you have will determine the technique required to properly grease the washer. 


If you cannot find the grease locally then please call 877-577-0600 to order our drag grease.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Academy has it.


----------



## mocean (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks fellas, pulls like buttah.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I change the fiber drag washers in all my curados about once a year. dont know if its neccesary but what the heck, they're cheap and as long as I'm there I change em out.


----------

